# Netzteilkabel verlängern



## lollyy (30. September 2011)

*Netzteilkabel verlängern*

Hey, 
ich habe ein BQ Straight Power 600W.
Und oh Wunder, für BF3 brauch ich ne neue Graka...  
es ist aber leider so, dass ein stromversorgungskabel so kurz ist, dass das Netzteil die luft von der graka sauegn muss.... 
is ja iwie nicht sehr sinnig wenn da eine DCII reinkommt oder?

also dachte ich mir verlängerste das ganze halt um ~20 cm...    spricht da was gegen?  (ich fummel eig. nicht so gern am netzteil rum aber was muss das muss...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteilkabel verlängern*

Was willst du denn verlängern?
Du kannst bei Caseking.de Verlängerungskabel kaufen, für 24 Pin und 4/8 Pin, falls es die Strippen sind.


----------



## der_knoben (30. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteilkabel verlängern*

Was du genau möchtest habe ich auch nicht verstanden.

Das NT wird unten eingebaut, richtig? Welches Gehäuse ist es denn?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteilkabel verlängern*

Hier mal die Adapter für: 8 Pin PCIe / 6 Pin PCIe, P4 12V / P8 12V und 24 pol. Stecker


----------



## watercooled (30. September 2011)

Das Netzteil saugt keine Luft von der Graka an  Graka saugt - Netzteil saugt. 

Ich sehe da kein Problem


----------



## lollyy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netzteilkabel verlängern*

also, mein gehäuse ist ein midgard, des netzteil ist unten.

am oberen ende des mainboards ist ein 4pin stecker.  ohne geht es nicht, aber das kabel, das dort vorhanden ist, ist extrem kurz.deshalb saugt des netzteil die luft von der graka weg.  
oder pustet die graka nicht die bauteile an?  ergo saugt sie die luft von dierser weg?  denn wäre es ja egal... 
die adapter sind wohl die bessere lösung!   Danke schonma!

Mfg


----------



## der_knoben (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netzteilkabel verlängern*

Ansich saugt die Graka die luft an und drückt sie durch den Kühler.

Allerdings verstehe ich immer noch nicht so recht dein Problem. Kann man das NT nicht mit Lüfter nach unten verbauen. Wenn der P4 zu kurz ist, ist die Verlängerung die richtige Wahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netzteilkabel verlängern*



lollyy schrieb:


> also, mein gehäuse ist ein midgard, des netzteil ist unten.
> 
> am oberen ende des mainboards ist ein 4pin stecker.  ohne geht es nicht, aber das kabel, das dort vorhanden ist, ist extrem kurz.deshalb saugt des netzteil die luft von der graka weg.
> oder pustet die graka nicht die bauteile an?  ergo saugt sie die luft von dierser weg?  denn wäre es ja egal...
> ...


 
Ob du das NT so oder so rum einbaust, ist erst mal für die Kabellänge nicht ausschlaggebend, die verändert sich ja nicht.
Sinnvoll ist es halt das NT so einzubauen, dass der Lüfter unten ist, dann kann das NT die Luft von unten ansaugen und hat nichts mit dem Case selbst zu tun.
Achte aber darauf, dass du genug Platz unterm Case hast, sonst bekommt das NT keine Luft.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netzteilkabel verlängern*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob du das NT so oder so rum einbaust, ist erst mal für die Kabellänge nicht ausschlaggebend, die verändert sich ja nicht.


 

die länge an sich verändert sich nicht, aber ein paar Zentimeter kann man schon herausholen wenn man das netzteil mit dem Kabelauslass richtung Mainboard Tray verbaut 
(vorrausgesetzt man hat ein Kabelmanagement im Gehäuse)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netzteilkabel verlängern*

Nützt dir aber nichts, da du dann um die Grafikkarte herum musst.


----------



## lollyy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netzteilkabel verlängern*

nun, sagen wir, dass es sich ein wenig verändert, und dann isses schon zu kurz...    ist so 1cm unterschid -.-


----------

